# painting mediums???????? what and how to use



## indianakim (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, I could you some of the experts here to help us newbys on painting mediums. 
I have: Grumbacher's oil painting medium II, Linseed stand oil, Winsor & Newton Artist's medium and Dammar Varnish. Please help me know when and how to use these. Really confused. Told by an artist to buy these and use them. But didn't explain what they are for and how. Please help. I was a child painter and just thinned with Mineral spirits. I have noticed that Grambacher has several types of painting mediums: I, II, and III. Could someone explain these to us. Thanks, Kim


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Kim great to see you here at artistforum.com, painting mediums do certain and specific things, stand oil and linseed oil will prolong the oils to dry, others will speed the drying time and the varnish wil protect the paint when it is complete. Here is a great website with tons of free video and how to do...http://www.drawmixpaint.com/

I have Mark Carders two videos that can be found on...http://www.thecardermethod.com/ and is well worth the money. 

I use a slow drying medium all of the time and extends the time I am able to rework and add to the paint. When I am glazing I use a quick drying medium Liquin in order to have the paint dry fast in order to lay down more layers quicker.

Welcome to the forums...hope that helped!


----------

